
Tiny, Wealthy Qatar Goes Its Own Way, and Pays for It - artsandsci
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/22/world/middleeast/qatar-saudi-emir-boycott.html
======
Viper007Bond
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16210108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16210108)

